# 18 Wheelers vs. Train



## StillSearching (Jul 21, 2011)

While I've spent a good part of my life in an 18-wheeler, I just have to say...I thought I knew what good sleep was. Ever since I was a little girl, some of the best sleep I've ever had was in the sleeper of a rolling Peterbilt, but, at 40 now, I have discovered that I have a new favorite place to sleep - can we say _Sleeper Car ?_ The Pete will always be near and dear to me, but when I'm in the truck, it's work - when I'm on the train - it's PLAY ! Let's Ride !!


----------



## RRrich (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow, from the title I feared it was another 18 wheeler hitting a train.

WELCOME


----------



## StillSearching (Jul 21, 2011)

Fortunately not !


----------

